# Vostock Bracelet



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

Has anyone tried to adjust a Vostock bracelet, I have and found it to be a nightmare. It doesn't seem to have the removable links like Seiko's. It looks at first sight thay it may because the links near the clasp look slightly different. I ended up straightening the two shiny links, removing the sections I needed by straightening two more and then linking it back up and bending them back into shape. It ended all OK but I am not sure if this is the correct method.

I asked my wife which was her favorite out of my four ( not a serious collector ) auto's Seiko sxk009, a Seiko 70's Chrono, and an Alfex ( just won on eBay last week) and the Vostock Amphibia Diver and she prefered the Vostock !

Steve


----------



## jerry (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes I adjusted one this weekend.

It is not easy if you look closely at the back the bracelet you will see that there are differencies between the links. Some nearest the clasp differ from the others thwy should have a little arrow highlighting I think that these links can be removed.

If you look closely you can see a cut out if you insert a thin bladed screw-driver between this cut out you can push out a key like piece of stainless. This remove one retaining side you will need to do the other side two when you have done this the links can be separated. remove the required links by repeating the procedure.

I'm sure Roy may have done this before and have a better way of doing this but it took me ages to work out how to do it this weekend.

all the best

Jerry


----------



## jerry (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh yes my wife is the same she prefers the Vostoks too. I have to agree they're my favourite they are just so damn rugged.

Jerry


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2003)

I have a Vostok "Yacht" amphibian model on a steel bracelet. The little arrows on the back of some of the links nearest the clasp indicate the position of the removable pins, and also the direction in which they should be both removed and inserted.

I got a friend's brother, who works in the jewellery trade, to remove the surplus links on mine. He tells me that they are the most stubborn he has ever worked on! I have since aquired a special tool with a screw thread which drives a pin into the side of the link, and then pushes out the bracelet pin. Like most jobs, the right tool makes life a lot easier.

I imagine that RLT can supply you with one.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Here is a trade secret.

Wedge the watch between two bricks and knock the pin out with a hammer and screwdriver.


----------



## jerry (Feb 24, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Here is a trade secret.
> 
> Wedge the watch between two bricks and knock the pin out with a hammer and screwdriver.


 With a vostok the sad fact is that the damn thing will come away unscathed.

I wonder if Roy will stock more of the Vostok range I kinda like the orange century time. I'll do a write up on the Orion skeleton tonight.

Jerry


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I can order you anything you like in the Vostok range.


----------



## jerry (Feb 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> I can order you anything you like in the Vostok range.


 Git I knew you were going to say that (no offense)!!!!

I have a Laverda to keep running you know mind you a orange Vostok errr.

Jerry


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Orange Vostoks are ordered and will be here in about 10 days, sorry.


----------



## jerry (Feb 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> Orange Vostoks are ordered and will be here in about 10 days, sorry.


 Thats just not fair!!









What is the estimate for cost then?

all the best

Jerry


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not know until they arrive, they will not be much.


----------

